# Belastung der Handgelenke im BMX Sport



## Fab-Bike (26. November 2008)

Sers zusammen, ich hab vor in naher Zukunft mal das BMX'en auszuprobieren. Ich hab allerdings von einigen gehört, dass aufgrund der Starrgabel das ganze springen ordentlich auf die Handgelenke geht. Ich komm ausm FR Bereich wo ichs gewöhnt bin, dass 160mm FW meine Handgelenke schonen. 
Wollte hier mal fragen wie ihr die Belastung der Handgelenke einschätzt (es geht mir nicht um Flatland sondern eher um Park bzw Street fahrn') 

Grüße


----------



## carretta (26. November 2008)

Ich glaub eher das es auf den rücken anstatt auf die handgelenke geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (26. November 2008)

Das kommt sicher auf mehrere Faktoren an: was hast du vor, welchen Lenker (Geo) du fährst und wie deine Handgelenke beschaffen sind. 
Bei 160mm Federweg wirst du dich sicher ein bisschen rantasten müssen, weil die Umstellung recht groß ist, aber nach ein paar Tagen gewöhnt man sich dran. Und 20er Treppen springen die meisten ja auch nicht. Der richtige Lenker ist natürlich auch ganz wichtig. Viele neue Lenke mit 8" Höhe haben nur wenig Upsweep. Einige kommen mit klar, andere nicht. Ich hab heute z.B. einen neuen von Verde gesehen, 8.25" hoch, 4° Upsweep. Klingt nach Musik in meinen Ohren, weil ich beim Lenker echt zimperlich bin. 

Mit dem Rücken sollte es auch keine Probleme geben, wenn man die richtige Rahmenlänge für sich gefunden hat. So konkret kann man nie sagen was wirklich passt. Natürlich merkt man manchmal den Rücken, was bei mir aber in erster Linie am (schlechten)Fahrstil liegt und daran, dass ich älter werde.


----------



## Fridl89 (28. November 2008)

handgelenke und rücken könnten dir weh tun versuch einfach von anfang an ganz sauber zu landen

mfg fridl


----------



## bikeron (28. November 2008)

heute wurden meine handgelenke wurden heute bei einem 180-drop aus 1 meter höhe zielich belastet und ansonsten tut mir die lendenwirbelsäule immer von manuals weh


----------



## Omegar (30. November 2008)

Ich fahre jetzt seit einem Jahr BMX und bin davor bzw. immernoch auf nem Nicolai UFO-ST mit 200mm hinten und 180mm Vorn unterwegs.
Durch das BMX fahren trainierst du dir ordentlich Muckis an die du auch brauchst. Mit den Handgelenken hatte ich eigendlich weniger Probleme als mit dem Rücken oder dem Oberkörper. einzig die Fingermuskulatur hat bei längerem Fahren den Lenker nicht mehr richtig halten wollen. Wenn du regelmäßig fährst gewöhnt sich dein Körper aber sehr schnell an die regelmäßige Belastung.
Um heftigen Muskelkater Vorzubeugen machst du einfach mal Klimmzüge und Liegestütze. Rumpfheben ist auch ganz gut... Die Liegestütze gehen am bessten auf deinem Rad: pack deine Füße erhöt auf einen Tisch und stütz dich auf deinem Lenker ab (also als wenn du nen Superman machen würdest). Das bringt echt richtig viel. 5*10 bis 20 jede Zwei Tage und du wirst keine großen probleme bekommen. Außer ne menge Radkontrolle und höhere BunnyHops...


----------



## Mr Puky (16. Dezember 2008)

Fab-Bike schrieb:


> Sers zusammen, ich hab vor in naher Zukunft mal das BMX'en auszuprobieren. Ich hab allerdings von einigen gehört, dass aufgrund der Starrgabel das ganze springen ordentlich auf die Handgelenke geht. Ich komm ausm FR Bereich wo ichs gewöhnt bin, dass 160mm FW meine Handgelenke schonen.
> Wollte hier mal fragen wie ihr die Belastung der Handgelenke einschätzt (es geht mir nicht um Flatland sondern eher um Park bzw Street fahrn')
> 
> Grüße




mit dem problem hab ich auch immer zu kämpfen


----------



## Benh00re (16. Dezember 2008)

reifendruck senken


----------



## Lizard.King (16. Dezember 2008)

na affe...wenn man nicht fährt kann ma ja auch keine beschwerden haben, hmm?


----------



## RISE (16. Dezember 2008)

Doch, geistige.


----------



## Mr Puky (16. Dezember 2008)

des andere kommentar des ich geschrieben hab is ja gelöscht worden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

